# hp invalid device URI



## zehfi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm running a FreeBSD 9.0 on amd64 and I cannot connect my printer I'm getting the error 5004 (invalid device URI)

Here is my cups/printers.conf


```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.5.2
# Written by cupsd on 2012-09-26 15:29
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING
<DefaultPrinter printer>
UUID urn:uuid:5a93e010-82a6-3569-46fe-0a364608be7f
Info printer
Location home
MakeModel PhotoSmart_C7200_series
DeviceURI hp:/net/Photosmart_C7200_series?ip=192.168.2.10
State Idle
StateTime 1348662731
Type 36892
Accepting Yes
Shared Yes
JobSheets none none
QuotaPeriod 0
PageLimit 0
KLimit 0
OpPolicy default
ErrorPolicy stop-printer
</Printer>
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

zehfi said:
			
		

> ```
> DeviceURI hp:/net/Photosmart_C7200_series?ip=192.168.2.10
> ```


I'm guessing this should be in the form of http://some.server/net/{....}.


----------



## zehfi (Sep 26, 2012)

If I'm doing this I can't see my printer in the HP device manager

here is the ouput of `$ hp-probe -bnet`


```
$ hp-probe -bnet                                                                                                                                                        

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.2)
Printer Discovery Utility ver. 4.1

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.


--------------------
| DEVICE DISCOVERY |
--------------------

Probing network for printers. Please wait, this will take approx. 10 seconds...

  Device URI                                       Model                    Name    
  -----------------------------------------------  -----------------------  --------
  hp:/net/Photosmart_C7200_series?ip=192.168.2.10  Photosmart_C7200_series  HPB2C717

Found 1 printer(s) on the 'net' bus.


Done.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, "hp:/" is not a valid URI. It might be something the HP software understands but everything else won't.


----------



## zehfi (Sep 26, 2012)

I've try this as URI 
	
	



```
http://192.168.2.10
```
 and some others but it still doesn't work

I change fiew things in cups/cupsd.conf maybe I did something wrong here is the file


```
LogLevel warn
SystemGroup wheel
Listen localhost:631
Listen /var/run/cups.sock
Browsing On
BrowseOrder allow,deny
BrowseAllow all
BrowseLocalProtocols CUPS
DefaultAuthType Basic
WebInterface Yes
<Location />
  allow 127.0.0.1
  allow 192.168.2.10
  Order allow,deny
  allow @LOCAL
</Location>
<Location /admin>
  Order allow,deny
</Location>
<Location /admin/conf>
  AuthType Default
  Require user @SYSTEM
  Order allow,deny
</Location>
<Policy default>
  JobPrivateAccess default
  JobPrivateValues default
  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default
  SubscriptionPrivateValues default
  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>
    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>
    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit All>
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
</Policy>
<Policy authenticated>
  JobPrivateAccess default
  JobPrivateValues default
  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default
  SubscriptionPrivateValues default
  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>
    AuthType Default
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>
    AuthType Default
    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
  <Limit All>
    Order deny,allow
  </Limit>
</Policy>
```


CUPS version is 1.5.2 maybe I got to upgrade it ?


----------

